# Freehand.Typo.3DFilter



## _chefrocka (21. Juli 2003)

moin moin!

ich suche schon seit längerem nach einem filter für freehand, der es erlaubt schrift dreidimensional darzustellen, bzw sie umzuwandeln.
gibt es da einen?!
ich meine jetzt nicht das aktivieren des perspektivrasters.

selber zeichen ist ein wenig mühevoll...


----------



## himishima (23. Juli 2003)

Es gibt von Kai Power Tools "Vector Effects" für Freehand, damit kannst du Objekten eine Tiefe geben / drehen / ect...

so long himishima


----------



## _chefrocka (23. Juli 2003)

hmmmm...
kai's powertools...hab schonma davon gehört.

wie sieht's denn aus mit den kosten?

danke für die antwort!


----------



## Christoph (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

Es ist wichtig das du immer die Freehand Version mit angibst.

Bei Freehand gibt es bereits eine 3D Funktion=>3D Tutorials
Und Thomas L. hat für Freehand 9 ein Ähnliches geschrieben=>Videotutorials

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## _chefrocka (23. Juli 2003)

ich benutze freehand10.
die 3d funktion, die es wohl schon gibt bezieht sich aber auf das neue Freehand MX, oder?


----------

